# Fuel Pump Current



## x60079 (Aug 20, 2007)

Can someone tell me how much current (amps) should be going through a good fuel pump (at least one that supplies sufficient fuel pressure).
My 1996 Altima has trouble starting and the engine dies under load. All the fuel injection sensors work fine and the fuel pressure reads within limits on my fuel pressure guage. 
However, today I took out the fuel pump relay and measured the current across the throw terminals on the connector side of the relay and it was 4.2 amps while the engine was not running. I have worked on some Chevy trucks and I know a good number is usually about 7.5A. 

If you don't know how much current it pulls off the top of your head, all you have to do is pull the fuel pump relay which is located in the relay box next to the battery. Turn the ignition key to the on position. And measure the current between the left and right terminals. I am not looking for an exact number, I would bet that all the Atimas through 1993-2001 have the same fuel pump.

Thanks,
x60079


----------

